# Adfree



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone get any ad blocker working?


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, working for me. If it helps I didn't restore from titanium, I downloaded new from the market.


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can't get adfree going, but ad Blocker in jrummy's rom toolbox worked great!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Be careful with ROM toolbox. It will also block Google Music if you use that ad blocker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Be careful with ROM toolbox. It will also block Google Music if you use that ad blocker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So I've noticed... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

if your phone is rooted than you can use (i recommend this one) AdFree. You need root access because the app modifies your host file.


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

Adfree works for me as well. I did a fresh install after rooting.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

AdFree is also working for me. As with those above, I did a fresh install of the app from the market. Just be sure to reboot after you run the app.


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, adfree is always one of my first installs after rooting. I love how you can set it and forget it (automatic hosts file updates).


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

mike dee said:


> Yep, adfree is always one of my first installs after rooting. I love how you can set it and forget it (automatic hosts file updates).


Are we talking about adfree or the magic rotisserie oven?...lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

AdFree worked for me after i rooted and unlocked. Never had a problem


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mike dee said:


> Yep, adfree is always one of my first installs after rooting. I love how you can set it and forget it (automatic hosts file updates).


Yup that's my vote as well. So simple yet effective!


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

I vote adaway. Open source and always has a change log when updating.


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Br125 said:


> I vote adaway. Open source and always has a change log when updating.


Just installed AdAway, so far so good 

Anyone experience any issues with ad blockers? Any performance/battery issues?


----------



## WiredPirate (Feb 16, 2012)

+1 for Adfree!! In addition to AdFree I also recommend AirBlocker for anyone who has experienced those horribly malicious AirPush adds in their notif bar!


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've used AdFree before and really liked it except I spend a lot of time on Slickdeals and AdFree would block the referrer links, which would be any one of several intermediate sites. So anything linked from Slickdeals would get blocked, and since there were several intermediate sites, it's difficult to whitelist them all. Plus, when AdFree updated itself daily, any whitelisted sites were getting overwritten anyway.

Any Slickdeal users out there who have gotten around this?


----------

